# First 2 verses of Ezra same as last two verses in 2 Chronicles



## INsearch (Jan 22, 2010)

Whats up with that? 



> Ezra 1:1-2 (King James Version)
> 
> Ezra 1
> 
> ...






> 2 Chronicles 36:22-23 (King James Version)
> 
> 22Now in the first year of Cyrus king of Persia, that the word of the LORD spoken by the mouth of Jeremiah might be accomplished, the LORD stirred up the spirit of Cyrus king of Persia, that he made a proclamation throughout all his kingdom, and put it also in writing, saying,
> 
> 23Thus saith Cyrus king of Persia, All the kingdoms of the earth hath the LORD God of heaven given me; and he hath charged me to build him an house in Jerusalem, which is in Judah. Who is there among you of all his people? The LORD his God be with him, and let him go up.



Copyist error or something?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 22, 2010)

There's no need to think of an error. Recapitulation is not uncommon: it helps to set the stage. For instance, in _The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant_ (Second and Last) you'll find a _What Has Gone Before_ section - a quick summary of what has happened so far in the story to bring you up to speed, so you can understand what's going on in the section before you. There are frequent repetitions in Scripture (four gospels; Kings & Chronicles; Deuteronomy repeats a lot of material from earlier sections). Though there are other reasons as well, God knows that we are slow learners, and gives us several opportunities to let things sink in.


----------



## INsearch (Jan 23, 2010)

I see, then am I to take it that most of the Old Testament is in Chronological order?


----------



## Jack K (Jan 23, 2010)

The OT books as we usually arrange them are somewhat chronological, but not exclusively so. They're also arranged thematically. So the historical accounts in Genesis through Esther take place chronologically (with the Chronicles having overlap). But then you get into wisdom literature and find psalms of David and proverbs of Solomon, both of whom lived before Esther even though those books come after. The 12 "minor phophets" which end the OT are traditionally grouped together even though they span several centuries of history.

Also, keep in mind that the common sequnce of the books has not always been the way we have it today. So I would suggest it's best not to think of the sequence as being devinely inspired--just the books themselves. Do fellow PBers agree?

Finally, it seems to me that the repetition in 2 Chronicles and Ezra is a good reminder that no book of the Bible stands alone. The Bible in its totality is God's written revelation. So Ezra, for example, is to be understood in the context of 2 Chronicles and of all the other books that come before and after. That's the lesson I get from the repitition.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 23, 2010)

No.

In your english bible, the order was determined from the Greeks (translation) who wanted to make it chronological. However, originally in the Hebrew, it was ordered Theologically.


----------

